# July 04th, 2006



## danalec99 (Jul 4, 2006)

Couple of shots from Manhattan.

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Alison (Jul 4, 2006)

Fantastic colors and contrast here...always a treat to see your color work! I keep going back to #4, really a stand out shot for me.


----------



## Arch (Jul 4, 2006)

cool shots dan...... looks good over there :thumbup:


----------



## Darrrenn (Jul 5, 2006)

How do you get the colors to be like that?
Is it the camera?


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 5, 2006)

Darrrenn said:
			
		

> How do you get the colors to be like that?
> Is it the camera?


I'd say it's a combination of everything - the light, perhaps the lens/body, and post processing.
While editing the RAW file in Photoshop, I desaturate the image to my taste and  fiddle with Brightness/Contrast (B/C). After saving it as a Tiff file, I use the Shadows/Highlights (usually pulls the Shadows slider all the way to the left, and move up the Highlights slider to my taste). Then I use the B/C to fine tune the contrast to my taste. Finally, after saving it to Jpeg, I wrap up with the _KPD Magic Sharpen_ tool from _Kubota_ for the final pop. 

Btw, thanks for the comments - Alison, Arch!


----------



## duck4321 (Jul 5, 2006)

that guy's expression in #7 is great.  just curious did you know him, or just snap as he walked by?


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't know him. It was just a quickly timed catch.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 5, 2006)

Really enjoyable series, Dan!


----------



## Darrrenn (Jul 5, 2006)

If you can, can you please post the original? Number 7 would be nice.
Thanks.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 5, 2006)

Darrrenn said:
			
		

> If you can, can you please post the original? Number 7 would be nice.


The original is a RAW file. Here is the Jpeg 9 600x600 72dpi, untouched.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 5, 2006)

nice series, my fav's are #s 2, 6 & 7, always love your desaturate look


----------



## Darrrenn (Jul 5, 2006)

Closest I can get :| .

Yours is a little more brighter in areas( Person's face on that white wall ). Can't seem to get that without making everything else brighter.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 5, 2006)

Unless there is an "OTE" (Okay to Edit) along with the post, please ask first before you edit mine or anyone else's image. 

Thanks.


----------



## Darrrenn (Jul 5, 2006)

Aw man. I'm sorry, but thanks for the help.

And if you haven't noticed yet, I think your pictures are awesome.


----------



## Rolleistef (Jul 6, 2006)

what pictures??


----------



## Reverend (Jul 6, 2006)

Rolleistef said:
			
		

> what pictures??


+1


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Reverend said:
			
		

> +1


Sorry abt that!! I had played with my smugmug account settings. The pics should be there now!


----------

